# Amazing soap blog.



## TVivian (Oct 28, 2013)

For those of you who love to see beautiful soap pictures, I came across this blog last night and am just completely in awe of this mans work! His CP soap is so beautiful.. Truly art. http://elomar-pasitoapasito.blogspot.com/?m=1




Sent from my iPhone using Soap Making


----------



## evilnurse (Oct 28, 2013)

Holy moly. I will never ever be that good. Those are works of art


Sent from my iPhone using Soap Making


----------



## Skatergirl46 (Oct 28, 2013)

Wow, those are really beautiful!


----------



## boyago (Oct 28, 2013)

Normaly I am pretty function over form but those really very impressive.  More of a soap you'd put on the hearth than something to wash with which for me just kind of makes me wonder why soap, but I am impressed by his skill.


----------



## shunt2011 (Oct 28, 2013)

He/she posts on one of the facebook groups and is truly talented.  Amazing work.


----------



## judymoody (Oct 28, 2013)

I love that site!

But I agree, I would be reluctant to use them.  Too pretty.


----------



## roseb (Oct 28, 2013)

I wonder how many of his soap actually get used?  Soap art!


----------



## AshPea (Oct 28, 2013)

Wow! I wanna be that good!!


Sent from my iPhone using Soap Making


----------



## grayceworks (Oct 28, 2013)

I like that he even posts his recipes for some of them. http://elomar-pasitoapasito.blogspot.com/2011/05/mini-serie-8-picassos-por-34-millones-1.html

---------------------
My tablet has a wonky on-screen keyboard with a mind of its own -- ignore the typos :-/


----------



## Obsidian (Oct 28, 2013)

His edges are so clean and nice, its amazing.


----------



## renata (Oct 29, 2013)

I love it! But I just can't imagine how he/she achieves these clean edges. I looks like plastic!


----------



## neeners (Oct 29, 2013)

that's amazing soap.  works of art really...


----------



## lizflowers42 (Oct 29, 2013)

Soap is truly an amazing form of art and therapy all wrapped up in one.  If only I had this precision


----------



## Tienne (Oct 30, 2013)

Wow...... That was just page after page of some of the most stunning and exquisite soaps I have EVER seen in my entire life. I'm just completely blown away and in total awe.

I'm feelin' quite inadequate and talentless right now.


----------



## Jencat (Oct 30, 2013)

Those really are works of art!  Way too beautiful to use.


----------



## TVivian (Oct 30, 2013)

Tienne said:


> Wow...... That was just page after page of some of the most stunning and exquisite soaps I have EVER seen in my entire life. I'm just completely blown away and in total awe.
> 
> I'm feelin' quite inadequate and talentless right now.



Oh no no! It's not supposed to make you feel bad! It's supposed to make you feel inspired to try something new!  


Sent from my iPhone using Soap Making


----------



## Tienne (Oct 31, 2013)

I spent hours last night, translating the pages and carefully going over each beautiful soap. I am totally mesmerized by them. The majority of them are totally out of my league of course, but there are a few I think I'd dare to try to emulate.... one day. 

Thank you SO much for posting that website. I don't think I have had my soaping horizons broadened and my own soaping ambitions heightened so much since I began soaping. I've been so completely preoccupied with thinking about those soaps ever since I saw them, that I even dreamt about it last night. Boy oh boy, you know it's bad when you're even dreaming about soap!  :crazy:

I think I need an intervention. LOL


----------



## Pawpaw (Nov 6, 2013)

Wow. I am speechless. Those are incredible. What that man can do with soap is fantastic. It truly is inspiring. I have now been challenged 


Sent from my iPhone using Soap Making


----------



## lisamaliga (Nov 7, 2013)

This man is a true soap artist! He's quite popular on Pinterest! I've pinned/repinned several of his soaps.


----------



## Mrs.Larios (Nov 8, 2013)

Wow !! 


Sent from my iPhone using Soap Making


----------



## seven (Dec 10, 2013)

OMG! I mean O M G!

I have never seen anything like that in my life before. Boy, his soaps are AMAZING. how did he do it? like others said, they all look very smooth, with clean edges, similar to those french milled soaps my mom used to buy, all smooth and shiny. too bad i didnt understand a single word that was written there, but hey the pics were enough to give me eye orgasms! such soap p*rn!

i am totally in awe with this one: http://elomar-pasitoapasito.blogspot.com/2013/05/segunda-version-de-la-serie-rulo.html

my best guess is he's either a designer or artist or architect, or something from that area. i like to guess architect or interior designer, seeing how he loves to play with geometric shapes and all.

his site is VERY inspiring, not that i can do any of his technique, not a chance... not in my life!

and he has all these cool soap stamps!

okay, i could go on and on and on... perhaps i should stop...

/back to the blog to have more eyegasms


----------



## NurseEmily (Dec 10, 2013)

He's like... a soap whisperer.  Very inspiring and very gorgeous pieces of art.  

You have to wonder if he works with other mediums too.  Like clay... paint... wood... 

I want all the things he made.  I have a new soap crush on him.


----------



## Lefki (Dec 10, 2013)

OMG! 
What kind of colors does he use? I've never seen such a vivid color in a soap before in my life!


----------

